# show this weekend at new barn questions?



## theflyingsquirrel (Aug 11, 2015)

So this weekend we are going to a show YAY:loveshower::loveshower first time I will show at this barn, but I have shown before). I will be doing 3 long stirrup classes. Does anyone have tips on what can happen, tips to maybe win lol, and what to expect?
The classes are: Long Stirrup Hunter- U/S, Long Stirrup Eq. WT- Flat, and Long Stirrup Eq. WTC- Flat.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Tips to win: ride your best! xD

What level of show is this? I can give better advice once I know that.

Best of luck!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

It looks like you are doing all flat classes, 1 hunter class and 2 equitation classes. Make sure your turnout is impeccable. Clean your tack. Polish your boots and have someone wipe them off with a towel once you get on. Wear dark gloves. Judges do notice these things in equitation because the rider is being judged. Know where the judge is sitting so you can make good passes by the judge and not be in a crowd when you go by him/her. Have fun!


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Smile, be polite to the judge if they talk to you, be courteous to other riders and horses in the arena, and focus on your position, especially for equitation. Good luck!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Be polite. Be a good sport. If you don't place, go up to the judges when they are not busy, and ask for a critique. or ask before all the classes start, if when the class is over if they could give you a note card with ways to improve.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

stevenson said:


> Be polite. Be a good sport. If you don't place, go up to the judges when they are not busy, and ask for a critique. or ask before all the classes start, if when the class is over if they could give you a note card with ways to improve.


OP- you said in another thread that you were going to a B rated show this weekend so I am assuming this is it. Do *NOT* approach the judge. Approaching a judge at a USEF rated show is against the USEF rules. Almost every prize list or entry form will have this rule on it somewhere as a reminder. 

USEF General Rules
GR 1304.13
No one shall approach a judge with regard to a decision unless he first obtains permission from the Show Committee, steward or technical delegate who shall arrange an appointment with the judge at a proper time and place. No exhibitor has the right to inspect the judge’s cards without the judge’s permission.


----------



## Horsesforever1997 (Aug 25, 2015)

Make sure you go to have fun, horse shows should be enjoyable. During your classes focus on your position and make sure your horse looks good too it shows that your a good rider. I do hunter classes and screw up all the time and end up grand champ a lot too, I've learned to laugh at the foolish mistakes I make. Just Remember, heels down, quiet hands, elbows bent, back straight and a smile on your face lol


----------

